# Decoud Turbo 9500 quema los 2n3055h



## cesarco (Feb 20, 2019)

Hola, tengo en  mi mesa de trabajo un Turbo Decoud 9500 al cual le cambié los 9 2N3055H , me salió cómo 2500 pesos y se quemaron en un santiamén, quisiera saber cómo encarar éste tipo de reparación, les comento que no encontré en la web ningun circuito igual solamente medio parecido, las tensiones que tengo son + - 48.7 V en vacío, tengo las siguientes tensiones en el zócalo donde va en MJ2955 que es el unico que no se quemó.

Medí respecto a masa  B 22.6V C 48.7 E 0V  en la hilea de 2N3055H  donde va el primer transistor mide E0V B0.6V C +48.7v esas son algunas de las mediciones también tengo en transistor HMPSA13 que no se como medirlo aparenta ser un transistor normal pero por lo que leí es un Darlington, ese transistor va entre la abertura de uno de los disipadores en el otro disipador va conectado un sensor de temperatura para que funcione el ventilador , ahora ese ventilador está manejado por una plaqueta que tiene un relé pero la tensión del trasformador sale 5V acc, le puse uno de 12 V y recién funciona, no se si hice bien, espero haber sido lo mas claro posible, si alguien me puede tirar un mano se lo voy agradecer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2019)

cesarco dijo:


> un turbo decoud 9500 el cual le cambie los 9 2N3055H me salio como 2500 pesos y se quemaron en un santiamen



El 2N3055 es el transistor mas falsificado del mundo. Mejor reemplazarlos por otro modelo ....


----------



## cesarco (Feb 20, 2019)

Gracias por contestar. Te comento que me tomé el trabajo de abrirlo con una amoladora por ese motivo y son realmente de los buenos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2019)

*Siempre *tenés que probar los equipos *con lámpara serie* !

Ese es el mismo que el  *Electrovox 9
*


----------



## cesarco (Feb 20, 2019)

Bueno lo voy a poner en practica con las lamparas serie calculo que con unos 100w en serie  deberia funcionar, tambien veo que el transistor MPSA13 no figura en éste circuito, voy a ponerme a trabajar y bien tenga adelantos lo voy a comunicar gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2019)

Si eran de los buenos y se rompieron es porque tenes otro problema, antes de poner un juego nuevo ponlo en marcha con la entrada en corto circuito y medí que tensión tenes en el punto medio y donde irían la base de los transistores en paralelo


----------



## danibala (Feb 20, 2019)

buenos dias, esta es la primera vez que escribo en el foro.lo primero,colocar con pinzas en los portafusibles del + y el-sendos portalamparas con focos de 20wats.esto es suficiente para que los focos enciendan al maximo si ay un corto en la placa,y si esta todo bien a lo sumo contando la corriente de reposo con la iluminacion del taller apagada podemos ver los filamentos.yo empexaria por medir los componentes del circuito de proteccion y el amplificador clase a tip 41c ya que este tiende a oscilar cambiar el capacitor de 47pico por 820pico ,espero te sirva


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2019)

Por eso mismo, solo que de manera ordenada desde la salida hacia la entrada, un buen reparador va en forma ordenada sobre todo cuando al circuito no se lo conoce mucho.
Es un equipo que estuvo funcionando mucho tiempo, he reparado muchos de estos y no me ha tocado que oscile para nada, por eso vamos parte por parte, cada medición que se realiza arroja luz sobre lo que esta pasando.
Esa etapa en clase A se utiliza desde tiempos inmemoriables con gran resultado, por eso el capacitor de 47P, 
Es más probable que cuando se daña la salida se dañen los driver que pre en clase A.
Sin los transistores de potencia, lo que se obtenga en la medición nos dara certeros indicios de lo que pueda estar pasando


----------



## ni (Feb 20, 2019)

¿Todavía se consiguen los 2n3055h?


----------



## danibala (Feb 20, 2019)

aqui en argentina si,pero puedes reemplazarlo por tip35c ,no es el mismo encapsulado pero anda mejor,si quieres el mismo puede ser mj15003


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2019)

El MJ15015 sería el reemplazo correcto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2019)

No pongas todos los transistores de salida - excitadores  , sólo los que te indico y si o si la lámpara serie :



Parece que son todos bastante parecidos los diagramas : Amplificador Decoud Compac Turbo 515, dos de las cuatro salidas bajas


.


----------



## cesarco (Feb 21, 2019)

Ok entendido y muchas gracias por el aporte de todos Uds.  estoy tratando de conseguir algo de 20W para poner en la serie de cada rama del + y - ya consegui casi todo el material para ponerme a trabajar, voy a poner únicamente los 4 transistores arriba mencionados para probar, acabo de probar la parte excitadora y se escucha muy buen sonido, estoy probando los pre amplificadores están bien, me faltaría la parte de salida posiblemente acá tengo el problema con alguna alimentación o algún capacitor abierto directamente los voy a cambiar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2019)

Revisá las resistencia de emisor de los excitadores , son de valor medio , entre 47 y 220 Ohms, también revisá las de emisor de los transistores de salida que son de entre 0,22 y 0,47 Ohms.

Ojo que si se abre el transistor de Bias , se lleva toooodos los transistores de salida y excitadores.


----------



## cesarco (Feb 21, 2019)

Bueno como les dije paso a contar adelantos, éste transformador tiene dos salidas una de 75vacc y la otra de 5,7.4acc ésta última no me deja activar el relé porque mirando los capacitores veo que son de 16v por lo tanto pienso que ese derivado está mal,  lo probé con otro transformador de 12v y con ese me acciona el relé de la placa que activa  para conectar la potencia con los parlantes es un equipo mono. La etapa de driver esta probada y funciona bien, la activación del relé también está bien,  ahora voy a poner los transistores únicamente 4 por las dudas con una serie de prueba después comento mas adelantos
voy a tener en cuenta lo que me dise DOSMETROS  espero termilarlo pronto gracias por contestar a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2019)

cesarco dijo:


> y la otra de 5,7.4acc ésta última no me deja activar el relé porque mirando los capacitores veo que son de 16v por lo tanto pienso que ese derivado está mal, lo probé con otro transformador de 12v y con ese me acciona el relé


 
Hacele un doblador :


----------



## cesarco (Feb 21, 2019)

Perfecto DOSMETRO ya lo pusen en practica y funciono bien con el doblador,  gracias nuevamente  no tengo bien en claro en el ciucuito arriva cual seria el transistor de vias para poder ajustarlo si me tirarias otra mano sale con fritas éste equipo pero no tengo a mano todabia el MPSA13 que es un darlintong que figura en el circuito que te voy subo ahora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2019)

El transistor del Biass es el marcado en rojo y es justamente el MPSA13  que te falta y es el que si se abre se quema toda la salida cómo te pasó   Yo lo reemplazaría por un BD139 al cual lo cablearía con tres cables finos y enrollados y lo atornillaría (con mica y virola) al disipador de los transistores de salida. (Ya se que el otro es Darlington y éste no , pero hacelo confiado)



Por seguridad podés soldar provisoriamente  cuatro díodos en serie tipo 1N4007 hasta que esté todo andando y calibrado , los dibujé en verde. Para evitar cortocircuitos raros metelos dentro de un spaguetti )






El Biass se calibra desde el preset señalado , con el equipo ya caliente y con la entrada de la plaqueta amplificadora a tierra para tener cero audio y cero zumbido.

Opción 1ª : Obtener entre 40 a 60 mA en cada transistor de salida , implica poner el tester ahí en serie en escala de mA.

Opción 2ª : Medir miliVolts en las resistencias de emisor , mejor si medís el par completo cómo indicado en azul.

Si las resistencias son de 0,47 Ohms = 38 a 56 mV
Para resistencias de 0,33 Ohms = 26 a 40 mA
Y si son de 0,22 Ohms = 18 a 26 mA

.


----------



## cesarco (Feb 21, 2019)

Ok gracias, manos a la obra ya estoy taladrando el disipador y continuar trabajando nada más que como en todo taller, tengo otras cosas siempre que atender, clientes entrega de aparatos y recibir otros, pero siempre firme en otra mesa aparte éste equipito que si tenes razón, el MSPA 13 fue el culpable pero sigo con el tema, gracias.

Hola paso algunos avances que hice, armé con un BD139 en cuenta de mspa13 y con los 4 1N4007 como está indicado arriba, pero pongo en funcionamiento con una lampara en serie, y mido la tensión en el positivo del parlante tengo 16 V+ y ésta tensión al ser alta  me inhibe el relé porque tiene una plaqueta de protección, adjunto algunas fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2019)

Eso parecería ser un problema con los transistores del par diferencial de entrada (los dos de abajo a la izquierda del plano)

Intenta intercambiarlos de lugar o poner dos de igual ganancia.

Ponele una resistencia de potencia de unos 10 Ohms en lugar del parlante y volvé a medir


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 22, 2019)

¿Cuál es el voltaje que tiene en ambos pines de la resistencia de 680 ohms?


----------



## cesarco (Feb 22, 2019)

Hola gracias a kuro chan y  a DOSMETROS  Aver entre los pines de la R680 ohms que va a la B del tip 41 tengo 1,22v despues tengo +40v   -40v   14,8  y  -15v puse una resistencia de 10homs  pero no surge ningun efecto porque la proteccion no  me deja que el relé haga contacto y quede conectado el parlante, el relé se activa unicamente cuando saco los 4 transistores,.,.,.,saque el transistor ese que media diferente  ganancia buzque uno que sea mas paresidas sus ganancias para ponerlo como par


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2019)

En el colector del tip41C cuanto tenes? la R de emisor esta bien su valor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2019)

¿ Alguien noto que están haciendo trabajar un transistor de *60Vce*, originales y viento a favor, con *111Vc* ?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 22, 2019)

1.22v entonces es un valor +/- normar dudó que el problema esté en el par diferencia mide los voltajes de con respecto De emisor tierra y luego colector tierra del transistor de ajuste del bias


----------



## cesarco (Feb 22, 2019)

En el C. 15v,.,. E. y B. 0,57v y en la B. transistor del relé tengo casi 1.v. cabie el tip41 y sigue igual


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 22, 2019)

Verifica que ningúno de los de los limitadores y del transistor impulsor este en cortó entre ningúna de sus terminales.


----------



## cesarco (Feb 22, 2019)

Hola bueno las cosas se aclaran un poco, un problema que tenia revisando lo que dijo Fogonaso,  de buelta todo, unas de las arandelas que conecta el C. del 2N2955 con la placa no hacia contacto y por eso supongo la tencion tan elevada ahora tengo +27 -27 pero los transitores finales  toma un poquito de temperatura la verda no creo que tenga que bajar tanto la tencion,.,., Pero cambio la tencion de B. del relé a 0,6mv antes tenia casi 1v.... Los 2N3055 es como que estan conduciendo tienen 0.56mv entre B. y E.,.,.,. Cambie y revise sus componentes asiciados de los dos transistores 557 y 548.,.,., ahora tengo 0v en las salidas que antes tenia 15v voy a revisar porque no activa el relé


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2019)

cesarco dijo:


> Los 2N3055 es como que estan conduciendo tienen 0.56mv entre B. y E


 
Eso se calibra-ajusta con el Biass


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 22, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Alguien noto que están haciendo trabajar un transistor de *60Vce*, originales y viento a favor, con *111Vc* ?


Vaya fogo tiene razón los solo soportan 60v y está siendo alimentados con 55v muy cerca del máximo y al aver un cortocircuito entre los transistores de salida van a directamente 111v veo porque se destruyen los transistores de salia.
Un ampli auto destructivo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2019)

cesarco dijo:


> Hola bueno las cosas se aclaran un poco, un problema que tenia revisando lo que dijo Fogonaso,  de buelta todo, unas de las arandelas que conecta el C. del 2N2955 con la placa no hacia contacto y por eso supongo la tencion tan elevada ahora tengo +27 -27 pero los transitores finales  toma un poquito de temperatura la verda no creo que tenga que bajar tanto la tencion,.,., Pero cambio la tencion de B. del relé a 0,6mv antes tenia casi 1v.... Los 2N3055 es como que estan conduciendo tienen 0.56mv entre B. y E.,.,.,. Cambie y revise sus componentes asiciados de los dos transistores 557 y 548.,.,., ahora tengo 0v en las salidas que antes tenia 15v voy a revisar porque no activa el relé


Mira este *tema*:


Kuro-chan dijo:


> Vaya fogo tiene razón los solo soportan 60v y está siendo alimentados con 55v muy cerca del máximo y al *haber *un cortocircuito entre los transistores de salida van a directamente 111v veo porque se destruyen los transistores de salia.
> Un ampli auto destructivo


No es cerca del límite, es cerca del *doble *del límite.
En una condición estática, los 2N3055 están soportando una tensión de 55V (Demasiado cercana al límite), pero el amplificador en rara ocasión se mantendrá así "Estático".
Al trabajar se produce una excursión de la salida funcional a la potencia, mayor potencia-mayor tensión alterna.
Esta alterna se suma y se resta al las tensiones de los rails de alimentación aplicados a los transistores.
Exponiendo a uno de ellos, el que NO conduce durante el semiciclo en cuestión, a tensiones muy superiores a las admitidas.


----------



## cesarco (Feb 23, 2019)

Bueno les paso a contar los adelantos de éste equipo, para que suba la E de la placa donde lleva tres transistores para protección que se activa cuando hay E en la salida de los 2N3055 puse un puente de diodo, ya que venía con un solo diodo, ratificaba un solo ciclo,  el doblador de E no funcionaba cuando conectaba un ventilador que también  es alimentado por dicha placa, ahora el equipo esta funcionado bien, no  que calienta, me faltaría dejar bien calibrado la etapa vías
E. de trabajo 27 + y -  Creo que ésto sale bien, tengo que agradecer a Fogonaso, Kuro chan, Dosmetros Pandacba a todos por su grandiosa colaboración cuando esté funcionando bien también se lo voy a comentar, ahora le coloco los transistores que me faltan y pruebo todo con sus parlantes y les doy el último comunicado, después sacamos algunas conclusiones y listo gracia

Esto tengo que poner en practica 
El Biass se calibra desde el preset señalado , con el equipo ya caliente y con la entrada de la plaqueta amplificadora a tierra para tener cero audio y cero zumbido.
Opción 1ª : Obtener entre 40 a 60 mA en cada transistor de salida , implica poner el tester ahí en serie en escala de mA.

Opción 2ª : Medir miliVolts en las resistencias de emisor , mejor si medís el par completo cómo indicado en azul.

Si las resistencias son de 0,47 Ohms = 38 a 56 mV                       aca será mV o mA
Para resistencias de 0,33 Ohms = 26 a 40 mA
Y si son de 0,22 Ohms = 18 a 26 mA


----------



## fabioosorio (May 15, 2022)

Buenas noches gente.

Estoy recuperando este amplificador que fue saboteado en su momento, corresponde a la marca Shaller 500. logré que no explote más pero tengo mucha temperatura (quema los dedos apenas enciende) en estas dos resistencias así que el proyecto quedó parado hace unos meses y por ahora será tema para abrir otro hilo después que lea mucho más.


El tema es que me traje este amplificador Decoud 500 de la orquesta para comparar y/o copiar ya que este sí funciona y salvando alguna diferencia (prolijidad de pcb mecanizado, componente más/menos, un Darlington, dos 2N3055 menos) pero básicamente lo mismo.

A) Ahora, la pregunta es la siguiente, porqué hay un *colector* y un *base* en *serie* y los demás colectores van en *paralelo* (marcado en círculo rojo)? Y qué función cumple el Darlington en éste caso (narcado en círculo azul)?

B) Si miran el pcb verán que hay un capacitor de la fuente colgando de la placa, en su momento estaba hinchado uno de los de 6800uf y a falta de éste en el mercado, puse creo que en serie uno de 4700uf más otro de 2200uf, ambos de 50V, hace un tiempo leí o escuché, no recuerdo, que eso está mal hecho, que trabaja solo uno de ese par de capacitores, es así?

C) Bueno, si es por la misma plata, consulto algo más. Por lo que leí acá, esto es un protector de parlantes. Cómo los protege? De qué los protege? Entiendo que envía la señal después que se haya encendido el equipo, pero cuál es la mecánica?

De paso les dejo el orden de cables de arriba hacia abajo a nuestra derecha:
1- (+)10V alterna (celeste)
2- señal (+) (rojo)
3- señal (-) (negro)
4- Tap central (verde)
5- 0V hacia el amplificador (celeste)

La idea es revivir (si justifica) mi viejo amplificador que nunca lo vi funcionar, ni se si anda o copiar este Decoud y no joder mucho, aprovechando lo que tengo pero dejando la fuente separada. El transformador es de similares características (+-36V 6V), tengo 12 2N3055, discipador, componentes del pcb casi todos nuevos, y conseguir un pcb Decoud. Pero ese es tema para otro hilo llegado el momento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> A) Ahora, la pregunta es la siguiente, porqué hay un *colector* y un *base* en *serie* y los demás colectores van en *paralelo* (marcado en círculo rojo)? Y qué función cumple el Darlington en éste caso (narcado en círculo azul)?


Aparentemente, esa etapa de salida es en configuración cuasi-complementaria: donde todos son 2N3055 es un darlington NPN, y donde está el MJ2955 + los 2N3055 mezclados es un par complementario Sziclai, que es una cosa muy parecida al darlington pero en que se comporta con la polaridad del driver, PNP en este caso. En resumen, es una configuración de salida típica de las viejas épocas, pero muy probada y 100% efectiva.



fabioosorio dijo:


> C) Bueno, si es por la misma plata, consulto algo más. Por lo que leí acá, esto es un protector de parlantes. Cómo los protege? De qué los protege? Entiendo que envía la señal después que se haya encendido el equipo, pero cuál es la mecánica?


Lo que hace el protector es detectar la presencia de C.C. en la salida a parlante. Si ocurre esto es que voló la etapa de salida y la CC cocinará al parlante, así que lo desconecta y ya...



fabioosorio dijo:


> B) Si miran el pcb verán que hay un capacitor de la fuente colgando de la placa, en su momento estaba hinchado uno de los de 6800uf y a falta de éste en el mercado, puse creo que en serie uno de 4700uf más otro de 2200uf, ambos de 50V, hace un tiempo leí o escuché, no recuerdo, que eso está mal hecho, que trabaja solo uno de ese par de capacitores, es así?


Los capacitores se suman EN PARALELO y no en serie, así que sí que va a funcionar pero con una capacidad reducida ya que en serie se suman como las resistencias en paralelo. En este caso, lo que le has puesto suma 1500uF y no 6900uF, así que tenes que cambiar la configuración.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 15, 2022)

A) Entonces la lectura tendrá que apuntar a etapas complementaria.

C)Sí,  lo despegue y está en paralelo. Suma entonces 4700 y 2200uf?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> C)Sí, lo despegue y está en paralelo. Suma entonces 4700 y 2200uf?


    
Se suman como siempre: 2200+4700=6900uF


----------



## fabioosorio (May 15, 2022)

Procedo a dejar como está entonces, sigue habiendo faltante de 6800uf en el mercado.

Vuelvo a la respuesta "A". Sin el Darlington, como el caso de la primer placa que puse (Shaller), si pusiera todos los * colector* en *paralelo, *qué ocurre? No funciona?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Procedo a dejar como está entonces, sigue habiendo faltante de 6800uf en el mercado.
> 
> Vuelvo a la respuesta "A". Sin el Darlington, como el caso de la primer placa que puse (Shaller), si pusiera todos los * colector* en *paralelo, *qué ocurre? No funciona?


Seguramente funcionara mediocre ( y eso si funcionar) , no pudemos olvidar de la alta ganancia de una configuración "Darlington" donde las ganancias de los dos transitores son multiplicadas entre si.
Ya cuanto a los 2N3055H si fueren nuevos (0 KM) seguramente son Truxos Chinos y NO aguantan nada en termos de potencia.
Recordome de los 2N3055H que veniam con su base mectalica bien mas gruesa si cuando conparadas a su "hemanos" 2N3055 "normales de toda la vida.
!Pero eso fue a 35 años atraz , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Sin el Darlington, como el caso de la primer placa que puse (Shaller), si pusiera todos los * colector* en *paralelo, *qué ocurre? No funciona?


No sé para que harías eso ya que una soberana huevada.... pero seguro que vas a volar los drivers y echar mucho humo...


----------



## fabioosorio (May 15, 2022)

Aaaaa... Salta todo para arriba. El cableado de transistores del amplificador viejo, si bien no tiene Darlington, también tenía cruzado un transistor, todos los colector estaban en paralelo menos uno que estaba en serie a base del contiguo, lo miré... y considerando parte del sabotaje lo puse también en paralelo con los demás. No hice foto esa vez, pero lo volveré de alguna forma a su conexión correcta. Salvé que las pruebas que hice fueron con los transistores desenchufados entonces.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> No hice foto esa vez, pero lo volveré de alguna forma a su conexión correcta. Salvé que las pruebas que hice fueron con los transistores desenchufados entonces


Vaya Dios a saber cual es "la conexión correcta"  
Tratá de relevar el esquema del amplificador, o al menos desde el VAS a la etapa de salida, ambos incluidos, y ahí podremos analizar con seriedad...


----------



## fabioosorio (May 15, 2022)

Sí, gracias, eso será en su momento y en otro hilo. Ahora quería desasnarme esa parte de transistores en serie. El porqué, y entendí que porque explotan si pongo ese en paralelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2022)

*TODOS* los 2N3055 que compres hoy en día serán falsos y explotarán.


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 8, 2022)

Buenas noches.

Despacito el proyecto se va aclarando. Después de meses de venir leyendo voy comprendiendo el funcionamiento del amplificador, lo que me lleva a retactarme de ciertas animaladas escritas por mí en el post #33.

Hay cosas que necesito que me aclaren un poco:
1- En la tercer foto del post #33 (la del circuito) en la pista del tap central cerca de donde está soldado un cable celeste, hay un corte hecho a sierra en la pista, puedo asegurar que vino así de fábrica porque el único que abrió ese amplificador fui yo, me dice el hombre con quien trabajo, que probablemente lo hayan hecho a modo de fusible. En el dibujo que hice del circuito le he puesto un signo de preguntas, está después de los capacitores de fuente.

2- Cómo es el manejo del pcb? Hay en Argentina donde comprarlo? (No pido la dirección del comercio, solo saber si existen).
En caso de mandarlo a imprimir, ¿hay que diseñar con algún programa el circuito, se le manda foto del pcb original y ellos se encargan de ajustar el diseño?

Pregunto demasiado, no?


Edito. El circuito es "Decoud PS-20"


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Siempre *tenés que probar los equipos *con lámpara serie* !
> 
> Ese es el mismo que el  *Electrovox 9*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176284


Otra cosa, hay componentes que no coinciden con el esquemático como por ejemplo los transistores previos a los de potencia, porqué?

Sigo preguntando mucho, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> hay componentes que no coinciden con el esquemático como por ejemplo los transistores previos a los de potencia, porqué?



Reemplazos compatibles o hasta mejores 


fabioosorio dijo:


> 1- En la tercer foto del post #33 (la del circuito) en la pista del tap central cerca de donde está soldado un cable celeste, hay un corte hecho a sierra en la pista, puedo asegurar que vino así de fábrica porque el único que abrió ese amplificador fui yo,



Podría ser un error de diseño.


fabioosorio dijo:


> En el dibujo que hice del circuito le he puesto un signo de preguntas, está después de los capacitores de fuente.



No encuentro en el diagrama la indicación de ese corte , hay algún componente por arriba conectado a ese corte ?



fabioosorio dijo:


> 2- Cómo es el manejo del pcb? Hay en Argentina donde comprarlo? (No pido la dirección del comercio, solo saber si existen).
> En caso de mandarlo a imprimir, ¿hay que diseñar con algún programa el circuito, se le manda foto del pcb original y ellos se encargan de ajustar el diseño?



Primero buscate alguien que haga impresos y le consultás que necesita , una fotocopia color no vendría mal


----------



## sergiot (Nov 9, 2022)

Para el diseño del pcb suelen pedirlo en dxf, o algun formato similar, pero vos tenes que hacer el diseño en base al circuito.


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser un error de diseño.
> 
> 
> No encuentro en el diagrama la indicación de ese corte , hay algún componente por arriba conectado a ese corte ?


Eeeee... no,no hay ningún componente.


----------

